# Lost dog in Calgary



## Janger (Mar 18, 2022)

My daughters pooch has escaped and gone missing. He's been spotted all over Calgary today it was east of nose hill thorncliffe area and parks. See her post below. He's a big white (dirty) grand Pyrenees.  He's a rescue, super timid, if you approach him he will just bolt so please just note the time and direction and text my daughter.

MISSING LEON
#inglewood #calgary pool at noon on March 10. #
Large white dog, Pyrenees mix. Very timid and is running every time we spot him.  Please also call 311 as he has a missing file open with animal services.
PLEASE CALL/TEXT
403-869-9342
if spotted.
March 16 2022
#YYC Leon NEEDS OUR HELP!!
How can you help?
PLEASE DO NOT ENGAGE
DO NOT call/whistle to him
DO NOT ATTEMPT to pursue him in any manner
DO NOT FEED him
DO NOT leave ANY food/treats on the ground for him
PLEASE PLEASE IF YOU SEE Leon
Call/text 403 869 9342 immediately! DO NOT POST HIS LOCATION ON SOCIAL MEDIA!!
Please provide a pinned location, time when you saw him and what direction he was moving, if he is moving or if resting.
Each time attempts are made to 'help' he moves further and further away from home.
PLEASE HELP US HELP LEON to stay safe out there!

K9 Recovery is working with Leon's family to help bring him home safely!


----------



## Degen (Mar 18, 2022)

Best wishes


----------



## DPittman (Mar 18, 2022)

I hope you find the dog soon.  I suspect a big dog like that won't go unnoticed and will be reunited with its owner soon.  If I was anywhere near Calgary I'd be happy to help look for him.  But seeing how I am not I will just send positive thoughts and vibes that way.


----------



## Chicken lights (Mar 18, 2022)

best of luck!


----------



## CalgaryPT (Mar 18, 2022)

Best wishes.


----------



## Gearhead88 (Mar 18, 2022)

Hoping this has a happy ending .


----------



## 6.5 Fan (Mar 19, 2022)

Hope she finds him. Those Pyrenees dogs are wanderers.


----------



## boilerhouse (Mar 19, 2022)

Hope you get him back safe and soon.  Our dog is a runner too, and likes to give us anxious moments.


----------



## Canadium (Mar 19, 2022)

Probably just looking for girls. He'll be back under his own steam when he gets too tired and hungry.


----------



## Janger (Mar 19, 2022)

Canadium said:


> Probably just looking for girls. He'll be back under his own steam when he gets too tired and hungry.


I agree yet it’s been more than a week. 10 days.


----------



## DPittman (Mar 19, 2022)

Janger said:


> I agree yet it’s been more than a week. 10 days.


Wow that is quite some time.  Is he likely to settle in a new "home" if someone gave him food and friendliness?  If that's the case at least you'll likey get him returned safely.


----------



## Darren (Mar 19, 2022)

My last dog ran from my truck several miles from home. He was chasing something.  He showed up at home on his own after a few weeks.


----------



## Canadium (Mar 19, 2022)

When I was a kid we had a shepherd collie mix. He would leave on adventures on a regular basis. Each time the absence got longer until it became somewhere around 3 or 4 weeks. Then he left one last time and never came back. We never did find out what happened to him but I suspect it wasn't good.


----------



## YotaBota (Mar 19, 2022)

Hoping for another "Hollywood Ending"








						‘Hollywood ending’ for lost B.C. dog who crossed mighty Columbia River three times  | Globalnews.ca
					

"In my heart I thought he was going to try the Columbia one more time and he was going to drown."




					globalnews.ca


----------



## PeterT (Mar 19, 2022)

Best of luck John. Hopefully someone will report in soon. Couple years back, somehow our gate didn't get shut properly & our relatively new dog then decided to go wandering. She didn't know the neighborhood well & some busy streets close buy.  It was not a fun time. Luckily found her a few blocks away playing with a young girl. My wife's cell number was stamped on her tag but of course she was out of town or whatever right then. I've thought about some kind of electronic cell phone tracking gizmo, but.... yet another one of those things you don't need until you need.


----------



## YotaBota (Mar 19, 2022)

PeterT said:


> I've thought about some kind of electronic cell phone tracking gizmo,


Apple has their AirTag that could be attached to the collar.








						AirTag
					

Attach AirTag to everyday items, like your keys or a backpack, to easily keep track of them in the Find My app.



					www.apple.com


----------



## Janger (Mar 19, 2022)

YotaBota said:


> Apple has their AirTag that could be attached to the collar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They’ve got one unopened waiting for Leon to come home.


----------



## PeterT (Mar 19, 2022)

Thanks. I didn't know they were that cheap. I'm going to check those out


----------



## John Conroy (Mar 19, 2022)

Hope she get him back John!


----------



## Doggggboy (Mar 19, 2022)

Put the word out to all the local Humane Societies and Recue groups. Most areas also have local lost dog Facebook pages.
Hopefully the dog is microchipped and tattooed. There are MARN groups as well, Missing Animal Response Networks, that can help with locating and tracking lost pets. Pyrs can wander for quite a distance so hit up the nearby towns and suburbs as well.
Good luck.


----------



## Susquatch (Mar 19, 2022)

I never let mine run loose except when I'm out with them myself. Last year my oldest girl, who is deaf, took off after a rabbit and never came back. We called the pound a few days later but they hadn't heard of one matching our description being found. A week later they called back with a lead for someone on Facebook who kept a running diary of lost and found dogs. We checked and sure enough, they told us that she had adopted some young girls a few miles down the lake who had taken her in with the hopes nobody would ever claim her. After that the girls stopped around every once in a while just to say hi. My girl passed a while back from old age. She always did love kids.

So besides telling a cool story, the point is to check Facebook. I hate that form of social media but it's a great resource for finding a lost pet.

Edit - I see I crossed paths with @Doggggboy a few seconds before me.


----------



## Janger (Mar 20, 2022)

Doggggboy said:


> Put the word out to all the local Humane Societies and Recue groups. Most areas also have local lost dog Facebook pages.
> Hopefully the dog is microchipped and tattooed. There are MARN groups as well, Missing Animal Response Networks, that can help with locating and tracking lost pets. Pyrs can wander for quite a distance so hit up the nearby towns and suburbs as well.
> Good luck.


Doing all of that! Thanks Doggboy. They have hired a specialist too. a real live pet detective.


----------



## Janger (Mar 20, 2022)

Update - as of yesterday seen at country hills golf course. Please keep an eye out for him if you live around nose hill - call my daughter number at the First post.  Thank you.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Mar 20, 2022)

Sure hoping this turns out well John.


----------



## Janger (Mar 21, 2022)

Seen today on nose hill. On the run for two weeks now. He’s had coyote run ins as the magpies are bugging him - they smell the blood. He’s getting ragged and slower. The kids hired a professional. And so now a go fund me. 









						Help bring Leon home and get him healthy, organized by Jessica Cortines
					

Leon has now been FOUND CAPTURED AND REUNITED!      Thank you so much to E… Jessica Cortines needs your support for Help bring Leon home and get him healthy



					www.gofundme.com


----------



## Chicken lights (Mar 22, 2022)

Janger said:


> Seen today on nose hill. On the run for two weeks now. He’s had coyote run ins as the magpies are bugging him - they smell the blood. He’s getting ragged and slower. The kids hired a professional. And so now a go fund me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Any update?


----------



## Janger (Mar 22, 2022)

He keeps being seen. Nose hill again this morning then the golf course up north. We’re here now helping keep watch.


----------



## YYCHM (Mar 22, 2022)

Janger said:


> He keeps being seen. Nose hill again this morning then the golf course up north. We’re here now helping keep watch.



Maybe invest in a Drone?


----------



## PeterT (Mar 22, 2022)

I wouldn't call that an investment. You cant (legally) fly the dang things anywhere outside of some specific areas & stipulations. Unless you mean hire a Drone service.








						Drones in Calgary
					






					www.calgary.ca


----------



## YYCHM (Mar 22, 2022)

PeterT said:


> I wouldn't call that an investment. You cant (legally) fly the dang things anywhere outside of some specific areas & stipulations. Unless you mean hire a Drone service.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well that shoots that idea down.  Had no idea there were so many restrictions


----------



## PeterT (Mar 22, 2022)

Touchy subject. To a certain degree (IMHO) that particular 'community' brought adverse negative attention to themselves. And managed to collaterally drag other longstanding hobbyists into the sh*t.
And our elected leaders like nothing more than making new rules & policies. It doesn't stop you from buying one of course, that's the irony. The broader issue is that anything fun is becoming illegal. Sad statement of our so called modern society.


----------



## Chicken lights (Mar 22, 2022)

PeterT said:


> Touchy subject. To a certain degree (IMHO) that particular 'community' brought adverse negative attention to themselves. And managed to collaterally drag other longstanding hobbyists into the sh*t.
> And our elected leaders like nothing more than making new rules & policies. It doesn't stop you from buying one of course, that's the irony. The broader issue is that anything fun is becoming illegal. Sad statement of our so called modern society.


Agreed. I’ll leave it at that


----------



## Susquatch (Mar 22, 2022)

PeterT said:


> Touchy subject. To a certain degree (IMHO) that particular 'community' brought adverse negative attention to themselves. And managed to collaterally drag other longstanding hobbyists into the sh*t.
> And our elected leaders like nothing more than making new rules & policies. It doesn't stop you from buying one of course, that's the irony. The broader issue is that anything fun is becoming illegal. Sad statement of our so called modern society.



Really really touchy. I like R/C choppers, and I really like the video equipped versions. I can survey my crops, recognize deficient areas and get early warning of bug problems. Then they passed these stupid new rules and suddenly I'm in a no-fly zone! IN FARMLAND for crap sake!


----------



## Doggggboy (Mar 22, 2022)

Janger said:


> He keeps being seen. Nose hill again this morning then the golf course up north. We’re here now helping keep watch.


I'm sure your group already have this covered but if Leon is frequenting a particular area it can help to set up a feeding station with a live trap and monitored cameras. It may not be doable in an urban area with all the regular action happening though. Live traps must be monitored really, really closely and frequently. It may be the best bet for catching a shy dog that is leery of people. If your daughter has only had Leon for a short time then he will not have developed a very strong trust bond with her, that can take months and years, and may not just run into her arms if she calls his name when she spots him. I really hope there is a happy ending.


----------



## Chicken lights (Mar 22, 2022)

Doggggboy said:


> I'm sure your group already have this covered but if Leon is frequenting a particular area it can help to set up a feeding station with a live trap and monitored cameras. It may not be doable in an urban area with all the regular action happening though. Live traps must be monitored really, really closely and frequently. It may be the best bet for catching a shy dog that is leery of people. If your daughter has only had Leon for a short time then he will not have developed a very strong trust bond with her, that can take months and years, and may not just run into her arms if she calls his name when she spots him. I really hope there is a happy ending.


This. Hopefully this pup gets to go home


----------



## Tomc938 (Mar 22, 2022)

Hope you get your pup back.  You guys must be so worried.


----------



## Janger (Mar 23, 2022)

Animal services caught Leon today! He’s now back with my daughter and is at the vet right now. Thanks for your encouragement guys and the support.


----------



## Darren (Mar 23, 2022)

awesome!


----------



## Chicken lights (Mar 23, 2022)

Woohoo!! Great news!


----------



## DPittman (Mar 23, 2022)

Hooray!


----------



## Tomc938 (Mar 23, 2022)

So glad to hear!!!!


----------



## Susquatch (Mar 23, 2022)

Woohoo! I'm thrilled to bits! Especially for your daughter but also for Leon. The memory of my girl disappearing for so long is still very fresh in my memory.


----------



## Degen (Mar 23, 2022)

Now....tag him with an electronic tracker.....sure he'll love it.


----------



## GlenG (Mar 23, 2022)

great news!


----------



## Janger (Mar 23, 2022)

He looks a bit sheepish or despondent here back in the car. Yes Leon you’re going back home. No more gallivanting all over. I think he’s had enough and will be glad to go back to regular meals.


----------



## whydontu (Mar 23, 2022)

Poor Leon. Glad he was found and is now safe. He looks like his un-escorted tour of Calgary didn’t work out to be as much fun as he had expected. He need his favorite toys, some liver treats, and a nap on the couch.


----------



## Dabbler (Mar 23, 2022)

I am so relieved that this ended well!  Thank goodness for Animal Services - those guys really rock!


----------



## CalgaryPT (Mar 23, 2022)

Wow. I am so happy John. I’ve been scared how this would turn out. Congrats.


----------



## Janger (Mar 23, 2022)

When he got home he sniffed the whole place up and down, drank some water, and ate a little. Then promptly collapsed in a corner and is sleeping like the dead. I guess he’s home.

The kids are having a pizza and getting their life back together. Very dramatic 2+ weeks. They are visibly relieved and worn out too.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Mar 23, 2022)

John, I am going to Apple Store tomorrow. I’m happy to pick up an AirTag free of charge for them.


----------



## Janger (Mar 23, 2022)

Thanks Peter! Jessica already has one waiting to be added to the new harness!


----------



## 6.5 Fan (Mar 24, 2022)

Glad Leon got home safe.


----------



## Doggggboy (Mar 24, 2022)

Janger said:


> Thanks Peter! Jessica already has one waiting to be added to the new harness!


Many dogs can get out of a harness as easily as a collar. For walks I would suggest a belt and suspenders approach by using a well fitting harness and a martingale collar that fits correctly. Use a split lead with 2 attachment points, one on the collar, one on the harness. An Air Tag won't help if the harness is still attached to the leash when the dog backs out of it and bolts. A martingale, when properly sized, will tighten enough to stay secure without the same risk of choking the dog by tightening too much that a choker chain presents.


----------



## Gearhead88 (Mar 24, 2022)

This was the wrap up story I had hoped for


----------



## Susquatch (Mar 24, 2022)

Hey @Janger, I endorse @Doggggboy's advice. We seem to share experiences somehow. I successfully trained and championed several working dogs in my life and am also licensed as an international field trial judge in several organizations. I fully endorse his advice both earlier and in his last post - it is rock solid. 

I would only add that some professionally coached obedience training might also be useful not just during a potential escape but also for the overall well being of the dog's mentality. Just make sure the coach is informed of the dog's history.

Again, I'm thrilled for you guys. So glad he is home and happy!


----------



## Janger (Mar 24, 2022)

Doggggboy said:


> Many dogs can get out of a harness as easily as a collar. For walks I would suggest a belt and suspenders approach by using a well fitting harness and a martingale collar that fits correctly. Use a split lead with 2 attachment points, one on the collar, one on the harness. An Air Tag won't help if the harness is still attached to the leash when the dog backs out of it and bolts. A martingale, when properly sized, will tighten enough to stay secure without the same risk of choking the dog by tightening too much that a choker chain presents.


Thanks we had no idea - I passed that on to the kids.


----------



## Hruul (Mar 24, 2022)

Glad this all worked out in the end.  Was worried it might not when you said the birds were following him after some possible coyote attacks.


----------



## Doggggboy (Mar 24, 2022)

Susquatch said:


> Hey @Janger, I endorse @Doggggboy's advice. We seem to share experiences somehow. I successfully trained and championed several working dogs in my life and am also licensed as an international field trial judge in several organizations. I fully endorse his advice both earlier and in his last post - it is rock solid.
> 
> I would only add that some professionally coached obedience training might also be useful not just during a potential escape but also for the overall well being of the dog's mentality. Just make sure the coach is informed of the dog's history.
> 
> Again, I'm thrilled for you guys. So glad he is home and happy!


Owning a commercial boarding kennel for the last 20 years gave  me the opportunity learn a few things.
"Never kick a fresh turd on a hot day" ,credit to Harry Truman, was only one of them.
And , YES on the trainer. Try to find someone who has proper accreditation through an organization like the CCPDT ( Certification Council for Professional Dog Trainers) or the IAABC (International Association of Animal Behaviour Consultants).
Sadly there are almost no regulations regarding companion animal care or training which results in lots of people hanging out a shingle and calling themselves a certified trainer. Some of them are probably fine but if you find one who is willing to do anything to hurt your dog, run away. Spray bottles and shock collars or choke chains are not the answer. There are lots of good training techniques that involve building trust with your dog and allowing the dog to say "NO, I don't want to do that. It scares me."  Cooperative Care is another good resource, available online. Sure, if you hit your dog with a stick enough times he will probably stop chasing the calves but there are much better ways to do it. You want your dog to trust that that you will not do anything to harm it, and breaking that trust will result in nothing good.


----------



## Tom O (Mar 24, 2022)

Great news!


----------



## David_R8 (Mar 24, 2022)

Oh hurray! So glad this saga has a happy ending John!


----------

